# ATV seeder suggestion



## frdstang90 (Aug 8, 2014)

Does anyone have any suggestions for an atv seeder?  I have been doing it with one of the small push along and decided that I would like to upgrade.  How do the pull behind ones work or are the atv mounted ones better?


----------



## 7 point (Aug 8, 2014)

On the pull behind ones get one with a heavy duty gear box I bought one that had a cheap plastic gear box and after the second time using it in the woods the gear box broke.


----------



## mattech (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been looking for one also, my hunting buddy has one that you mount on the front rail and plug into the 12v plug for power. it just slings the seed. he seems very happy with his, and no chance of it trying to tip.


----------

